# Winamp-Frage: &gt;Mehrere Playlist-Fenster??



## Ricco2001 (31. Dezember 2004)

moin,
ich will heute abend auf meiner silvester-party meinem PC mit meinen mp3´s als "Juke-Box" benutzen. Als abspiel-programm nutze ich winamp. Da ich aber nicht selber den ganzen abend dahinter hocken und musik auflegen will, möchte ich wissen wie man mit winamp mehrere Playlists (.z.b eine Rock, Oldies, Hip-Hop etc.) auf den desktop legen kann. Schön jede in ihr eigenes Fenster, das man einfach hin und her springen kann.
Die Frage ist nur wie? Ich kann mich erinnern, das man früher (version 2.x) einfach in den einstellungen des players mehrere gleichzeitig gestartete winamp versionen erlauben konnte. das klappt mit der 5er aber irgendwie nicht mehr.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, auch für tipps zu anderen programmen (falls es mit winampt nicht geht) wären hilfreich.
danke


----------



## Homerclon (1. Januar 2005)

Ricco2001 am 31.12.2004 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> ich will heute abend auf meiner silvester-party meinem PC mit meinen mp3´s als "Juke-Box" benutzen. Als abspiel-programm nutze ich winamp. Da ich aber nicht selber den ganzen abend dahinter hocken und musik auflegen will, möchte ich wissen wie man mit winamp mehrere Playlists (.z.b eine Rock, Oldies, Hip-Hop etc.) auf den desktop legen kann. Schön jede in ihr eigenes Fenster, das man einfach hin und her springen kann.
> Die Frage ist nur wie? Ich kann mich erinnern, das man früher (version 2.x) einfach in den einstellungen des players mehrere gleichzeitig gestartete winamp versionen erlauben konnte. das klappt mit der 5er aber irgendwie nicht mehr.
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, auch für tipps zu anderen programmen (falls es mit winampt nicht geht) wären hilfreich.
> danke


Wird dir jetzt zwar nichts mehr bringen aber, du kannst die Playlists speichern und diese auf den Desktop legen.
Mit einem einfachen doppelklick kannst du diese Playlist laden lassen.
Die "aktive" wird dann ersetzt.
Ausser du hast eingestellt das die eingereiht werden.


----------

